# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Graz'da bölücü tahrik

## bozok

*Graz'da bölücü tahrik*

 
*Molotof kokteyli attılar*
2008 yılında Avusturya’da düzenlediği dev *’Terörü telin mitingi’*nin ardından kundaklanan *Graz Türk Gençlik Derneği*, ikinci kez bölücülerin saldırısına uğradı. ünceki gün gece dernek binasına molotof kokteyli atıldı. Binada çıkan yangın itfaiyenin uzun çalışmasının ardından söndürüldü.


*Dernek harabeye döndü*
OLAYIN gece geç saatlarde meydana gelmesi can kaybını ve yaralanmaları önlerken, dernek binası kullanılamaz duruma geldi. Yangın ayrıca binanın üst katlarında oturan Avusturyalıların evlerinde de geniş çaplı maddi hasara yol açtı. Polis olayla ilgili soruşturma başlattı.


*‘Asla, korkutamayacaklar’*
Saldırının ardından açıklama yapan *Graz Türk Gençlik Derneği* Basın Sözcüsü *Bilal Yıldız*, bu tür kışkırtmalara gelmeyeceklerini söyledi. Graz’ın bölücü örgüt yandaşları tarafından kurtarılmış bölge ilan edildiğini ifade eden Yıldız, *“Baskı, şiddetle sindirmek istiyorlar ancak başaramayacaklar”* dedi.



*07/01/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------

